# Pully set



## zpassion (Feb 21, 2006)

Group buy on a 3 piece light weight pully set for the Z and G. These sets will include the crank pully(under drive or OEM size), alternator, and the water pump. These pullys are CNC machined from 6061 T6 Billet aircraft alum. these pullys come plain, powdercoated almost any color, or at an extera charge anodised. These Sets will sell for $250 in our store + shipping. however, We are going to do a group buy to get things started.... $200 a set. Please specify if you would like the OEM pully or the underdrive pully. The underdrive pully will need 2 new belts, K060445 and K040353. Dont forget we can powdercoat too at no extera charge, any color. 

Shipping will be $15, Add $5 if you would like insurance.

If you have any Questions please contact me at [email protected] 

Each pully set will be $200
each set of belts for the UD set (2 belts) will be $35
shipping will be $15, $20 if you would like insurance.

Please send all payments Via paypal to: [email protected] and please include: 
UD or OEM pully
Finish if any (powdercoat color)
If you would like belts for the UD set
Address
Phone Number

I am looking to have all payments in by the 19th, so i can order on the 20th.



Q. What kind of gains will I get ?

A.The gains you can expect are around 10-12 HP. the gains are from weight loss ... There is an average of 2.7 HP gained from every pound lost off the crank shaft. With the lighter accessory pulleys, as much as 15% to 30% more power can be found. 85% of gains are from weight loss and 15% from underdrive. 


Q. Will the Underdrive pully effect my Accessories?

A. I have had this set on my car for over a year. I live in Phoenix Arizona, as you all know it is hot down here. I have not once had my temp guage go over the 8:30 position, my AC pumps cold as ever and my alt. when tested puts out 14.4 volts.


Q. Are the UD belts hard to find? 

A. most shops in the area where i'm at have to order them, however if you like at your request i can order you a set of goodyear gatorback belts for $35

Gatorback Belts: 
http://www.goodyearbeltsandhose.com/cars/gator.html 


Q.What colors do these come in ?

A. For no additional charge we can powdercoat them any *basic color you like. the colors come out with a very high gloss (almost looks liek wet paint) and they look great. We can anodise for an extera charge.

*note: we cannot match the color of your car such as PPW or DB. Solid colors only.


----------

